# What think Y'all?



## gonzo46307 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cut vinyl for labels?

















I have access to a vinyl cutter at work, and thought this might make a neat idea.

By the way, my last name begins with an S, hence the S on the bottle. 

Peace,
Bob


----------



## St Allie (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks really professional Bob,

I like it very much,

Allie


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2009)

That might be a nice side business for your boss. Are they easy to remove?


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tom said:


> That might be a nice side business for your boss. Are they easy to remove?



They should be easy enough to remove with a scraper, I'll have to do some tests. 



St Allie said:


> That looks really professional Bob,
> 
> I like it very much,



Thank you.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 20, 2009)

Man Bob those are awesome!! I have no artistic talent so I use others wine lables and add text.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 20, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Man Bob those are awesome!! I have no artistic talent so I use others wine lables and add text.



I don't think artistic talent has anything to do with this...I thought I could draw a decent logo...I was wrong (you don't want to see what I tried to draw). I thought I could incorporate free images off of the web to utilize in my labels...I was mistaken. I went back to basics...the name of the wine, and my last initial...the only difference is that I have access to a cutter, and free vinyl scraps. I also have access to a couple of large format inkjet printers...there's a cloth material I might try and print on...using the same theme (simple). I'll post pictures.

Being the technical support manager has it's advantages...

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Boozehag (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cool Bob, I like them! Wish I had a vinyl cutter


----------



## Luc (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic !!!!

Just fantastic !!!

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree, sometimes just basic takes the cake and I wish those were mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nubz (Jul 21, 2009)

simple yet fancy looking at the same time
nice job


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 24, 2009)

*Love the labels!*

Very elegant and contemporary. I am trying to post my latest one, but will have to work on it


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 24, 2009)

*Label - howling monkey*

I am not really satisfied, but do like the vintage feel of this one....


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2009)

Very funny!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice. I just recieved an empty bottle of " Toasted Head Chardonnay" The pic was of a bear with flames shooting out of his mouth. Tried to save it but no luck.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 26, 2009)

BettyJ said:


> Very elegant and contemporary. I am trying to post my latest one, but will have to work on it



I like that!

I was thinking of doing something humorous...some kind of "Crazy Bob" theme. I couldn't come up with anything I liked, so I went the opposite way.

I'm still going to play around with the crazy Bob theme...it's not like any of this is set in stone.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been working on storage solutions the past couple of weeks, (I've got wine coming out of my ears).

Here's some of the racks I've built for my crawlspace, it's 3ft high with a concrete floor, and it's insulated. I'll take pics of it when I have it cleaned up (hopefully this week)






The one on the far right was made using old fence pickets I had laying around...I actually made two of them, capacity is around 40 bottles, and I might add another diagonal support to the lower half, just to help support the upper half. I'll probably make one more...it makes for good bulk storage.

The middle holds 35 bottles.

The one on the left is my favorite...once I got the measurements correct, and cut the spacers, building was pretty straightforward. It holds 30 bottles, but using the same idea, can be made in any size.

I have maybe $80 in wood invested total.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2009)

You should get ourself a thermometer with a relative humidty gauge on it as high humidity will make corks become moldy, if you encounter this problem in there then waxing of corks will be necessary or evenan upgrade to synthetic corks may be needed which will mean you will need an Italian floor corker. Mold is the #1 reason for cork taint.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wade E said:


> You should get ourself a thermometer with a relative humidty gauge on it as high humidity will make corks become moldy, if you encounter this problem in there then waxing of corks will be necessary or evenan upgrade to synthetic corks may be needed which will mean you will need an Italian floor corker. Mold is the #1 reason for cork taint.



I know the crawlspace maintains the most constant temp...I'll have to check out the humidity. I never run my air conditioner, so it should be the same/or better than the rest of the house. The crawlspace is at the same level as my family room. It's an open concept tri-level, so think of a big Y on it's side. the upper level has bedrooms, the middle level has the kitchen and a living room, the lower level has a family room and laundry room (where I make the wine). The crawlspace is underneath the kitchen/living/middle level

Peace,
Bob


----------



## St Allie (Jul 26, 2009)

I know what you mean about having wine coming out of your ears Bob.. I checked my storage yesterday and only have room for 37 more bottles. Will have to start looking for another rack on the local ebay..

Allie


----------



## Boozehag (Jul 27, 2009)

Or you could always drink it!!!!!!!


----------



## St Allie (Jul 27, 2009)

Boozehag said:


> Or you could always drink it!!!!!!!



hehehehe.. typical Coll!

It's not ready to drink yet.. you'll have to come sample some for me!



Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 31, 2009)

I have to agree with Coll. You may have a drinking problem. A lack of alcohol in your system can lead to stark reality!! It aint pretty lol.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 31, 2009)

gonzo46307 said:


> I've been working on storage solutions the past couple of weeks, (I've got wine coming out of my ears).
> 
> Here's some of the *racks I've built for my crawlspace*, it's 3ft high with a concrete floor, and it's insulated. I'll take pics of it when I have it cleaned up (hopefully this week)
> Peace,
> Bob


 Looks good Bob. You will have to show them in place and filled with your fine wines. This hobby can really get ya going in many directions all of which are gooooood. Steve


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 1, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Looks good Bob. You will have to show them in place and filled with your fine wines. This hobby can really get ya going in many directions all of which are gooooood. Steve



Before...







POOF...






I'd better get crack'n on some more, I don't have enough room for my montepulciano and blackberry. 

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking good there buddy!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 1, 2009)

That looks great Bob,

How many racks do you think you'll be able to fit in there?.. total bottle capacity?

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 2, 2009)

St Allie said:


> That looks great Bob,
> 
> How many racks do you think you'll be able to fit in there?.. total bottle capacity?
> 
> Allie



There's still plenty of room...

The crawlspace is broken up into 2 11'X20' sections. The part I'm using is the part closest to the entrance, and there's still 14' left behind me to use when I took the picture. I still have the other side to use, but then it becomes a bit more inconvenient, since I'm crawling on my hands and knees to get around.

I think there might be an old skateboard in the garage I can use to get around on down there. 

Peace,
Bob


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Looking good there buddy!



Thanks Wade!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

The more inconvenient spot is where you need to hide your prized wines that should be aged longer. What kind of humidity do you get down there. Just watch for mold on corks if it gets damp at all!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> The more inconvenient spot is where you need to hide your prized wines that should be aged longer. What kind of humidity do you get down there. Just watch for mold on corks if it gets damp at all!



I'm going to take your earlier advice and get something to measure temp and humidity. The space has always been dry, so I'm not too worried about that. There will be some temp fluctuations due to the seasons, but it shouldn't be too bad. If push comes to shove I can always wire up a de-humidifier and/or heater...but I think I'll be OK.

Now to start planning a small rack for the kitchen...

Peace,
Bob


----------

